# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Διαζύγιο από ναρκισσιστη

## Mummyever

Είμαι μανούλα 2 αγοριών 2,5 και 3,5 χρονων. Είμαι δεύτερο παντρεμένη και Είμαι με τον άντρα μου 6 χρόνια, εκ των οποίων﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ 1 χρόνο σχέση και μετά έμεινα έγκυος. Η σχέση﻿﻿ μας από την﻿ αρχή λειτουργούσε με τους δικούς﻿﻿﻿ του όρους, με έβλεπε κι επικοινωνούσαμε όποτε ﻿ήθελε εκείνος. Από την αρχή της σχέσης του είχα πει ότι ﻿ήμουν χωρισμένη από γάμο κι εκείνος ότι έχει μια ﻿τυπική ﻿σχέση﻿ με την πρώην του γιατί εκείνη έχει ένα πρόβλημα ﻿υγειας. Μετά από 6 μήνες σχέση τον χώρισα﻿ ﻿γιατί ﻿έβλεπα﻿ ότι δεν ήμουν προτεραιότητα του. Με κηνυγησε και τελικά ξανά ήμασταν μαζί. Στην αρχή πήγαιναν καλύτερα τα πράγματα αλλά πάλι φαίνονταν κάποια ψυχολογικά. Έχει ακομα 1 αδελφό κ 1 αδελφή μεγαλύτερους, στην οποία έχει πολλή αδυναμία, την ακούει πολύ.Έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία! Μαζί μου είχε κοιμηθεί το βράδυ 4 φορές κι αυτό με το ζόρι γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί σε άλλο κρεβάτι κ γιατί σε αυτό είχε κοιμηθεί ακόμα μια σχέση μου... 

Τότε δεν τα έδινα ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Εγώ κατάγομαι από άλλη πόλη οπότε στις διακοπές πήγα να δω τους γονείς μου για 15 μέρες. Δεν με έπαιρνε τηλ κ ήρθαν πολύ βαρύς μέχρι που του είπα να χωρίσουμε κ με πήρε έντρομος. Έμαθα ότι είχε ακόμα επικοινωνία με την πρώην του αλλά όχι ερωτική, με την οποία χώρισαν μετά από 4 χρόνια σχέσης και αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες εξωσωματικης. Τελικά έμεινα έγκυος(τα καμπανάκια χτυπούσαν εγώ τα αγνόησα). Μόλις έμεινα έγκυος, ηρθε κι έμεινε στο δυάρι που νοικιάζα. Εκεί που έμενε εκείνος πριν, ﻿έμενε με τους γονείς του κ το σπίτι είναι στο όνομα του. Μετα από 1μηνα έπαθε τροχαίο το βράδυ που γυρνούσε από τη δουλειά. Πήρε την αδελφή του τηλ, όχι εμένα για να μη με αναστατώσει στην κατάσταση μου είπε. Εγώ το έμαθα την επόμενη μέρα. Με τους γονείς του είχα γνωριστεί. Τελικά μετά από 1μηνα 4 μηνών έγκυος αποφάσισε να οδηγήσει για να πάμε να τους γνωρίσει, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αψηφησε τους κινδύνους γιατί επρεπεθ να χειρουργηθει κ ώμο κ γόνατο κ οδήγησε πολλές ώρες. Πονούσε πολύ ο πατέρας μου και θα χειρουργούνταν σε 2 βδομάδες, που τελικά διαγνώστηκε μεβκαρκινο, ενώ έχει κάνει καιβεγχςιρηση καρδιάς.παρεξηγηθηκε ο άντρας μου με τη στάση του πατέρα μοθ,που δεν είχε διάθεση κι ήταν απότομος ενώ τη μητέρα μου που ηταν πολύ θερμή απέναντί του προσπαθούσε να την απομακρύνει από μένα. Έψαχνε τα πάντα, έφτιαχνε σενάρια με το μυαλό του και δεν μου μιλούσε. Όταν με έβλεπε να κλαίω, με καλοπιανς. Γέννησα, και μου έκανε σκηνές χωρίς καμία αφορμή, έκανε σενάρια δικά του που διαψεύδονταν με τεκμήρια. Τελικά πριν 40ντισει το μωρό παίρνει η μαμά μου τον άντρα μου τηλ αυτός δεν το σηκώνει κ απλά μου λέει για την κλήση. Την παίρνω εγώ τηλ κ είχε πάθει εγκεφαλικό ο πατέρας μου. Ήρθαν οι γονείς μου πάρα τις αρρώστιες να γνωρίσουν τα συμπεθέρια.ολα καλά κι ο άντρας μου είπε όλα τα κακά πέρασαν. Δεν ήθελε τον αδελφό μου γιατί πήρε εμένα μόνο τηλ για ευχες για το μωρό που γέννησα. Ετοιμάσαμε γάμο βάφτιση και ήμουν 5 μηνών έγκυος στο 2ο γιο. Μου έκανε σκηνές και μαλωναμε, με προσέβαλε, πότε μπροστά σε άλλους, μόνο όταν ήμασταν μόνοι μας. Έκλαιγα, τα ξαναβρισκαμε. Μετά το γάμο, σταμάτησε να μιλά με τους γονείς μου γιατί όταν έφυγαν δεν χαιρέτησαν τον κουμπάρο. Είχαν πει ότι θα μου δώσουν κάποια χρήματα για αγορά σπιτιού όταν ήμουν ακόμα ελεύθερη. Βρήκαμε ένα σπίτι με τον άντρα μου και μου είπαν οι γονείς μου ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν τα 3/4των χρημάτων γιατί είχε διαγνωστεί τότε ο πατέρας μου με καρκίνο. Από τότε άρχισαν οι εμμονές και το συνεχές μαρτύριο. Προσβολές καθημερινές για τους γονείς μου, για τον αδελφό μου, για μένα ότι τον εκθετω που έχω ξαναπαντρευτει, ότι έπρεπε να του είχα ζητήσει συγνώμη για τη συμπεριφορά των γονιών μου. Γέννησα, ήρθαν κ οι 2 γονείς μου 4 μέρες﻿ στο μαιευτήριο και μέναν όπως πάντα σε ξενοδοχείο. Τους φέρθηκε σαν ξένους. μετακόμισαμε στο δικό του σπιτι, οι δικοί του έμεναν 4 μήνες από πάνω μας, βοηθούσαν αλλά 2 φορές άνοιξαν με κλειδί την πόρτα κι έρχονταν κ στιγμές που δεν χρειάζονταν. Εγώ με 2 παιδιά στο σπίτιμαγειρςμα, δουλεις, όλα στην εντέλεια. ο άντρας μου με βοηθούσε αλλά και η εγωιστική συμπεριφορά συνέχιζε. Δεν έδινε σημασία πολλές φορές σε μένα κ το βρέφος δεν μου μιλουσε. Θτμψνε όταν μιλούσα με τη μαμά μου, οπότε πλέον την έπαιρνα μόνο όταν έλειπε κι αυτό δύσκολα με 2 παιδιά. Δεν κοιμόμουν, δεν συζητούσαμε, πολλές φορές προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, με αγνοούσε η με έδιωχνε. Κοιμόμασταν χωριά εγώ με τα παιδιά κι αυτός σε άλλο δωμάτιο. Αυτή ήταν η δικαιολογία κι ότι έχει βάρδιες. Στην πρώτη καραντίνα, τα πεθερικά μου έφυγαν στο χωριό κ μου είπε να πάω κι εγώ με τα παιδιά μαζί τους για μια βδομάδα. Μας άφησε 2 μήνες, τον παρακαλούσα να έρθει να μας πάρει. Τελικά αγοράσαμε νέο σπίτι κι οι γονείς μου μας έδωσαν περισσότερα χρήματα από όσα είχαν πει, έδωσε κι άλλα τόσα ο πεθερός, γιατί κόστιζε παραπάνω. Κάθε χρόνο έβλεπα 10ερες τους γονείς μου. Μας ανέβασε την μια φορά εκείνος, μας παράτησε στο δρόμο με το; βαλίτσες κι έφυγε χωρίς να μας χαιρετήσει κ τον έπαιρνα εγώ κάθε μέρα. Τμετα έγινε η ανακαίνιση του σπιτιού, πάλι μόνη με τα παιδιά ξεκινησα κ δουλειά, χωρίς καμία βοήθεια. Μετακόμισα με, ο, τι φτιάχναμε με το δικό μου γούστο μου κρατούσε μούτρα. Πάλι χωριά κοιμόμασταν παρόλο που τα παιδιά κοιμοντουσαν στα κρεβάτια τους πλέον. Δεν μου έχει απαντήσει ποτέ το γιατί. Πλέον άρχισε να λέει ςμμονικα χωρίς αφορμές προσβολές για τους γονείς μου. Δεν μου είπε ότι ο αδελφός του χώρισε με διαζύγιο. Μου τους είχε παρουσιάσει το τέλειο ζευγάρι όπως κ τους γονείς του. Η αδελφή του που είχα πάει πολλές φορές κλαίγοντας να της μιλήσω άφαντη. Ο πατέρας του γνωστής όλης της κατάστασης, με το μέρος μου. Η συμπεριφορά του άντρα μου να χειροτερεύει. Τα νεύρα μου τσατάλια, να φωναζω για να βρούμε μια λύση, γιατί τα παιδιά με ξεμαλλιαζουν με χτυπούσαν κουρασμένη. Του είχα πει να πάμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν έβρισκε το λόγο. Πήγα κι όταν γύρισα μου είπε ότι αν μου είπε να πάρω Ψυχοφαρμακα η αν είμαι επικίνδυνη για τα παιδιά να του το πω. Έγινα Τούρκος, έδωσα την βέρα μου και είπε ότι δεν αντέχω. Η απάντηση του ότι ξέρω τον δρόμο αφού το έχω ξανακάνει. Έτσι κύλισε η χρονιά μέχρι που ήμουν έτοιμη να πάω σε δικηγόρο κ μαθαίνω ότι είμαι έγκυος σε 3ο.ειχα κανονίσει πριν το μαθβ να πάω στους γονείς μου 10 μέρεςβμα τους δω και μου είπε τώρα δε θα πας. Πήγα, δεν μας πήγε αεροδρόμιο κ έπαιρνε μια φορά τη μέρα να δει τα παιδιά, για μένα ούτε λόγος.επεστςρψα,με εμετούς κ δύσκολη εγκυμοσύνη και με έναν πόλεμο από βαυτον. Κάποια στιγμή 10 μέρες ηρέμησε. Διαπιστώθηκε σύνδρομο κ έγινε αναγκαστική διακοπή 3 μηνων. Δεν με στήριξε, έκλαψε που το χάσαμε αλλά στημ ουσία καμία στήριξη. Σταμάτησα στις προσβολές του να απαντώ πλέον, αποχωρουσα από το δωμάτιο. Ξεκίνησε να κατηγορεί τους γονείς μου στα παιδιά άμεσα και τα παιδιά έλεγα σταματά μπαμπά, δεν είναι έτσι, πλύση εγκεφάλου, εμμονικηβεπαναληψη 40 φορές μέσα σε 10βλεπτα επί ώρες. Του είπα ότι θα πάω το πασχα 6 μέρες στους δικούς μου μετά ο Πάσχα. Αντεδρασε με φωνές. Μετά είπε να πάω 10 μέρες με προσβολές. Τελικά όντως πήγα 10μςρρε, δεν άντεχα την ένταση. Οσονλειπαμε δεν πήρε ούτε ένα τηλ, τον πήρα εγώ και του έστειλα μήνυμα ποτέ δεν απάντησε. Επιστρέψαμε συνέχισε τις προσβολές στα παιδιά, ότι η οικογένεια δεν σπάει η μαμά σας πήρε από μένα μακριά και για τους γονείς μου τα ίδια. Οικονομικά πλέον δεν συνεισφέρει τίποτε πάρα μόνο το ρεύμα κ τη θέρμανση. Μου είπε θα πάει για 2 μέρες στο χωριό. Του λέω τι θα γίνει; θα σου πω όταν επιστρέψω. Πάμε για συναινετικο; ναι ναι δεν έχω που να μείνω.. Έφυγε τώρα, προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, όπως πάντα δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω η με αγνοεί. Οπότε του έλεγα για διαζύγιο ήταν αρνητικός ότι δεν αφήνει τα παιδιά. Ξέρω ότι το﻿﻿﻿ διαζύγιο είναι η μόνη﻿﻿﻿﻿ καλή λύση για μένα και τα παιδιά αλλά πονάω π﻿ολύ. ﻿﻿

﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿

----------


## Remedy

> Είμαι μανούλα 2 αγοριών 2,5 και 3,5 χρονων. Είμαι δεύτερο παντρεμένη και Είμαι με τον άντρα μου 6 χρόνια, εκ των οποίων﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ 1 χρόνο σχέση και μετά έμεινα έγκυος. Η σχέση﻿﻿ μας από την﻿ αρχή λειτουργούσε με τους δικούς﻿﻿﻿ του όρους, με έβλεπε κι επικοινωνούσαμε όποτε ﻿ήθελε εκείνος. Από την αρχή της σχέσης του είχα πει ότι ﻿ήμουν χωρισμένη από γάμο κι εκείνος ότι έχει μια ﻿τυπική ﻿σχέση﻿ με την πρώην του γιατί εκείνη έχει ένα πρόβλημα ﻿υγειας. Μετά από 6 μήνες σχέση τον χώρισα﻿ ﻿γιατί ﻿έβλεπα﻿ ότι δεν ήμουν προτεραιότητα του. Με κηνυγησε και τελικά ξανά ήμασταν μαζί. Στην αρχή πήγαιναν καλύτερα τα πράγματα αλλά πάλι φαίνονταν κάποια ψυχολογικά. Έχει ακομα 1 αδελφό κ 1 αδελφή μεγαλύτερους, στην οποία έχει πολλή αδυναμία, την ακούει πολύ.Έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία! Μαζί μου είχε κοιμηθεί το βράδυ 4 φορές κι αυτό με το ζόρι γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί σε άλλο κρεβάτι κ γιατί σε αυτό είχε κοιμηθεί ακόμα μια σχέση μου... 
> 
> Τότε δεν τα έδινα ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Εγώ κατάγομαι από άλλη πόλη οπότε στις διακοπές πήγα να δω τους γονείς μου για 15 μέρες. Δεν με έπαιρνε τηλ κ ήρθαν πολύ βαρύς μέχρι που του είπα να χωρίσουμε κ με πήρε έντρομος. Έμαθα ότι είχε ακόμα επικοινωνία με την πρώην του αλλά όχι ερωτική, με την οποία χώρισαν μετά από 4 χρόνια σχέσης και αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες εξωσωματικης. Τελικά έμεινα έγκυος(τα καμπανάκια χτυπούσαν εγώ τα αγνόησα). Μόλις έμεινα έγκυος, ηρθε κι έμεινε στο δυάρι που νοικιάζα. Εκεί που έμενε εκείνος πριν, ﻿έμενε με τους γονείς του κ το σπίτι είναι στο όνομα του. Μετα από 1μηνα έπαθε τροχαίο το βράδυ που γυρνούσε από τη δουλειά. Πήρε την αδελφή του τηλ, όχι εμένα για να μη με αναστατώσει στην κατάσταση μου είπε. Εγώ το έμαθα την επόμενη μέρα. Με τους γονείς του είχα γνωριστεί. Τελικά μετά από 1μηνα 4 μηνών έγκυος αποφάσισε να οδηγήσει για να πάμε να τους γνωρίσει, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αψηφησε τους κινδύνους γιατί επρεπεθ να χειρουργηθει κ ώμο κ γόνατο κ οδήγησε πολλές ώρες. Πονούσε πολύ ο πατέρας μου και θα χειρουργούνταν σε 2 βδομάδες, που τελικά διαγνώστηκε μεβκαρκινο, ενώ έχει κάνει καιβεγχςιρηση καρδιάς.παρεξηγηθηκε ο άντρας μου με τη στάση του πατέρα μοθ,που δεν είχε διάθεση κι ήταν απότομος ενώ τη μητέρα μου που ηταν πολύ θερμή απέναντί του προσπαθούσε να την απομακρύνει από μένα. Έψαχνε τα πάντα, έφτιαχνε σενάρια με το μυαλό του και δεν μου μιλούσε. Όταν με έβλεπε να κλαίω, με καλοπιανς. Γέννησα, και μου έκανε σκηνές χωρίς καμία αφορμή, έκανε σενάρια δικά του που διαψεύδονταν με τεκμήρια. Τελικά πριν 40ντισει το μωρό παίρνει η μαμά μου τον άντρα μου τηλ αυτός δεν το σηκώνει κ απλά μου λέει για την κλήση. Την παίρνω εγώ τηλ κ είχε πάθει εγκεφαλικό ο πατέρας μου. Ήρθαν οι γονείς μου πάρα τις αρρώστιες να γνωρίσουν τα συμπεθέρια.ολα καλά κι ο άντρας μου είπε όλα τα κακά πέρασαν. Δεν ήθελε τον αδελφό μου γιατί πήρε εμένα μόνο τηλ για ευχες για το μωρό που γέννησα. Ετοιμάσαμε γάμο βάφτιση και ήμουν 5 μηνών έγκυος στο 2ο γιο. Μου έκανε σκηνές και μαλωναμε, με προσέβαλε, πότε μπροστά σε άλλους, μόνο όταν ήμασταν μόνοι μας. Έκλαιγα, τα ξαναβρισκαμε. Μετά το γάμο, σταμάτησε να μιλά με τους γονείς μου γιατί όταν έφυγαν δεν χαιρέτησαν τον κουμπάρο. Είχαν πει ότι θα μου δώσουν κάποια χρήματα για αγορά σπιτιού όταν ήμουν ακόμα ελεύθερη. Βρήκαμε ένα σπίτι με τον άντρα μου και μου είπαν οι γονείς μου ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν τα 3/4των χρημάτων γιατί είχε διαγνωστεί τότε ο πατέρας μου με καρκίνο. Από τότε άρχισαν οι εμμονές και το συνεχές μαρτύριο. Προσβολές καθημερινές για τους γονείς μου, για τον αδελφό μου, για μένα ότι τον εκθετω που έχω ξαναπαντρευτει, ότι έπρεπε να του είχα ζητήσει συγνώμη για τη συμπεριφορά των γονιών μου. Γέννησα, ήρθαν κ οι 2 γονείς μου 4 μέρες﻿ στο μαιευτήριο και μέναν όπως πάντα σε ξενοδοχείο. Τους φέρθηκε σαν ξένους. μετακόμισαμε στο δικό του σπιτι, οι δικοί του έμεναν 4 μήνες από πάνω μας, βοηθούσαν αλλά 2 φορές άνοιξαν με κλειδί την πόρτα κι έρχονταν κ στιγμές που δεν χρειάζονταν. Εγώ με 2 παιδιά στο σπίτιμαγειρςμα, δουλεις, όλα στην εντέλεια. ο άντρας μου με βοηθούσε αλλά και η εγωιστική συμπεριφορά συνέχιζε. Δεν έδινε σημασία πολλές φορές σε μένα κ το βρέφος δεν μου μιλουσε. Θτμψνε όταν μιλούσα με τη μαμά μου, οπότε πλέον την έπαιρνα μόνο όταν έλειπε κι αυτό δύσκολα με 2 παιδιά. Δεν κοιμόμουν, δεν συζητούσαμε, πολλές φορές προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, με αγνοούσε η με έδιωχνε. Κοιμόμασταν χωριά εγώ με τα παιδιά κι αυτός σε άλλο δωμάτιο. Αυτή ήταν η δικαιολογία κι ότι έχει βάρδιες. Στην πρώτη καραντίνα, τα πεθερικά μου έφυγαν στο χωριό κ μου είπε να πάω κι εγώ με τα παιδιά μαζί τους για μια βδομάδα. Μας άφησε 2 μήνες, τον παρακαλούσα να έρθει να μας πάρει. Τελικά αγοράσαμε νέο σπίτι κι οι γονείς μου μας έδωσαν περισσότερα χρήματα από όσα είχαν πει, έδωσε κι άλλα τόσα ο πεθερός, γιατί κόστιζε παραπάνω. Κάθε χρόνο έβλεπα 10ερες τους γονείς μου. Μας ανέβασε την μια φορά εκείνος, μας παράτησε στο δρόμο με το; βαλίτσες κι έφυγε χωρίς να μας χαιρετήσει κ τον έπαιρνα εγώ κάθε μέρα. Τμετα έγινε η ανακαίνιση του σπιτιού, πάλι μόνη με τα παιδιά ξεκινησα κ δουλειά, χωρίς καμία βοήθεια. Μετακόμισα με, ο, τι φτιάχναμε με το δικό μου γούστο μου κρατούσε μούτρα. Πάλι χωριά κοιμόμασταν παρόλο που τα παιδιά κοιμοντουσαν στα κρεβάτια τους πλέον. Δεν μου έχει απαντήσει ποτέ το γιατί. Πλέον άρχισε να λέει ςμμονικα χωρίς αφορμές προσβολές για τους γονείς μου. Δεν μου είπε ότι ο αδελφός του χώρισε με διαζύγιο. Μου τους είχε παρουσιάσει το τέλειο ζευγάρι όπως κ τους γονείς του. Η αδελφή του που είχα πάει πολλές φορές κλαίγοντας να της μιλήσω άφαντη. Ο πατέρας του γνωστής όλης της κατάστασης, με το μέρος μου. Η συμπεριφορά του άντρα μου να χειροτερεύει. Τα νεύρα μου τσατάλια, να φωναζω για να βρούμε μια λύση, γιατί τα παιδιά με ξεμαλλιαζουν με χτυπούσαν κουρασμένη. Του είχα πει να πάμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν έβρισκε το λόγο. Πήγα κι όταν γύρισα μου είπε ότι αν μου είπε να πάρω Ψυχοφαρμακα η αν είμαι επικίνδυνη για τα παιδιά να του το πω. Έγινα Τούρκος, έδωσα την βέρα μου και είπε ότι δεν αντέχω. Η απάντηση του ότι ξέρω τον δρόμο αφού το έχω ξανακάνει. Έτσι κύλισε η χρονιά μέχρι που ήμουν έτοιμη να πάω σε δικηγόρο κ μαθαίνω ότι είμαι έγκυος σε 3ο.ειχα κανονίσει πριν το μαθβ να πάω στους γονείς μου 10 μέρεςβμα τους δω και μου είπε τώρα δε θα πας. Πήγα, δεν μας πήγε αεροδρόμιο κ έπαιρνε μια φορά τη μέρα να δει τα παιδιά, για μένα ούτε λόγος.επεστςρψα,με εμετούς κ δύσκολη εγκυμοσύνη και με έναν πόλεμο από βαυτον. Κάποια στιγμή 10 μέρες ηρέμησε. Διαπιστώθηκε σύνδρομο κ έγινε αναγκαστική διακοπή 3 μηνων. Δεν με στήριξε, έκλαψε που το χάσαμε αλλά στημ ουσία καμία στήριξη. Σταμάτησα στις προσβολές του να απαντώ πλέον, αποχωρουσα από το δωμάτιο. Ξεκίνησε να κατηγορεί τους γονείς μου στα παιδιά άμεσα και τα παιδιά έλεγα σταματά μπαμπά, δεν είναι έτσι, πλύση εγκεφάλου, εμμονικηβεπαναληψη 40 φορές μέσα σε 10βλεπτα επί ώρες. Του είπα ότι θα πάω το πασχα 6 μέρες στους δικούς μου μετά ο Πάσχα. Αντεδρασε με φωνές. Μετά είπε να πάω 10 μέρες με προσβολές. Τελικά όντως πήγα 10μςρρε, δεν άντεχα την ένταση. Οσονλειπαμε δεν πήρε ούτε ένα τηλ, τον πήρα εγώ και του έστειλα μήνυμα ποτέ δεν απάντησε. Επιστρέψαμε συνέχισε τις προσβολές στα παιδιά, ότι η οικογένεια δεν σπάει η μαμά σας πήρε από μένα μακριά και για τους γονείς μου τα ίδια. Οικονομικά πλέον δεν συνεισφέρει τίποτε πάρα μόνο το ρεύμα κ τη θέρμανση. Μου είπε θα πάει για 2 μέρες στο χωριό. Του λέω τι θα γίνει; θα σου πω όταν επιστρέψω. Πάμε για συναινετικο; ναι ναι δεν έχω που να μείνω.. Έφυγε τώρα, προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, όπως πάντα δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω η με αγνοεί. Οπότε του έλεγα για διαζύγιο ήταν αρνητικός ότι δεν αφήνει τα παιδιά. Ξέρω ότι το﻿﻿﻿ διαζύγιο είναι η μόνη﻿﻿﻿﻿ καλή λύση για μένα και τα παιδιά αλλά πονάω π﻿ολύ. ﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


εχεις καποια διαγνωση για οριακη ή για διπολικη;

----------


## Mummyever

Ο σύζυγος;δεν έχει κάποια διάγνωση, αρνείται να πάει σε ειδικό. Η ψυχολογος που επισκέπτηκα μου είπε ότι είναι ναρκισσιστη.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο σύζυγος;δεν έχει κάποια διάγνωση, αρνείται να πάει σε ειδικό. Η ψυχολογος που επισκέπτομαι μου είπε ότι είναι ναρκισσιστη.


οχι, για σενα ρωτουσα αν εχεις τετοια διαγνωση.

----------


## Mummyever

Εγώ;; όχι. Γιατί το λες; αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλες από όλη την ιστορία;

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ;; όχι. Γιατί το λες; αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλες από όλη την ιστορία;


τι ηλικιες εχετε;

μου φαινονται πολυ περιεργα ολα αυτα που διαβασα και εμφανισιακα και επι της ουσιας.
εχεις παρει εντελως αψυχολογητες και ασυνδετες αποφασεις απο την αρχη αυτης της γνωριμιας.
αυτος ηταν προβληματικος απο την αρχη που τον γνωρισες και ειναι φανερο απο αυτα που εγραψες..
γιατι εκανες παιδια μαζι του απο ανυπαντρη ακομα, με το καλημερα;;
γιατι συνεχισες να κανεις παιδια;
γιατι παραπονιεσαι για αποφασεις δικες σου που φαινονταν χαλια απο την πολυ αρχη;
ηταν παρορμητικες αποφασεις;;; κανεις πραγματα απο παρορμηση χωρις να τα σκεφτεις καθολου;
εβλεπες τα χαλια αλλα θεωρουσες οτι για σενα θα διορθωθει;;;
και ο λογος σου, εφιαλτικος, καταιγιστικος, σαν παραληρημα...

καταλαβαινω οτι νοιωθεις οτι εισαι πλεον σε αδιεξοδο.
αλλα, αδιεξοδα δεν υπαρχουν.
συνεχισε την ψυχοθεραπεια, αν θες την γνωμη μου.
να ξεμπλεξεις τις επιθυμιες σου, τα κινητρα σου, να δεις αν και πως και ποτε θα βαλεις ορια στην ζωη σου.

----------


## Marilou

> Είμαι μανούλα 2 αγοριών 2,5 και 3,5 χρονων. Είμαι δεύτερο παντρεμένη και Είμαι με τον άντρα μου 6 χρόνια, εκ των οποίων﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ 1 χρόνο σχέση και μετά έμεινα έγκυος. Η σχέση﻿﻿ μας από την﻿ αρχή λειτουργούσε με τους δικούς﻿﻿﻿ του όρους, με έβλεπε κι επικοινωνούσαμε όποτε ﻿ήθελε εκείνος. Από την αρχή της σχέσης του είχα πει ότι ﻿ήμουν χωρισμένη από γάμο κι εκείνος ότι έχει μια ﻿τυπική ﻿σχέση﻿ με την πρώην του γιατί εκείνη έχει ένα πρόβλημα ﻿υγειας. Μετά από 6 μήνες σχέση τον χώρισα﻿ ﻿γιατί ﻿έβλεπα﻿ ότι δεν ήμουν προτεραιότητα του. Με κηνυγησε και τελικά ξανά ήμασταν μαζί. Στην αρχή πήγαιναν καλύτερα τα πράγματα αλλά πάλι φαίνονταν κάποια ψυχολογικά. Έχει ακομα 1 αδελφό κ 1 αδελφή μεγαλύτερους, στην οποία έχει πολλή αδυναμία, την ακούει πολύ.Έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία! Μαζί μου είχε κοιμηθεί το βράδυ 4 φορές κι αυτό με το ζόρι γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί σε άλλο κρεβάτι κ γιατί σε αυτό είχε κοιμηθεί ακόμα μια σχέση μου... 
> 
> Τότε δεν τα έδινα ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Εγώ κατάγομαι από άλλη πόλη οπότε στις διακοπές πήγα να δω τους γονείς μου για 15 μέρες. Δεν με έπαιρνε τηλ κ ήρθαν πολύ βαρύς μέχρι που του είπα να χωρίσουμε κ με πήρε έντρομος. Έμαθα ότι είχε ακόμα επικοινωνία με την πρώην του αλλά όχι ερωτική, με την οποία χώρισαν μετά από 4 χρόνια σχέσης και αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες εξωσωματικης. Τελικά έμεινα έγκυος(τα καμπανάκια χτυπούσαν εγώ τα αγνόησα). Μόλις έμεινα έγκυος, ηρθε κι έμεινε στο δυάρι που νοικιάζα. Εκεί που έμενε εκείνος πριν, ﻿έμενε με τους γονείς του κ το σπίτι είναι στο όνομα του. Μετα από 1μηνα έπαθε τροχαίο το βράδυ που γυρνούσε από τη δουλειά. Πήρε την αδελφή του τηλ, όχι εμένα για να μη με αναστατώσει στην κατάσταση μου είπε. Εγώ το έμαθα την επόμενη μέρα. Με τους γονείς του είχα γνωριστεί. Τελικά μετά από 1μηνα 4 μηνών έγκυος αποφάσισε να οδηγήσει για να πάμε να τους γνωρίσει, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αψηφησε τους κινδύνους γιατί επρεπεθ να χειρουργηθει κ ώμο κ γόνατο κ οδήγησε πολλές ώρες. Πονούσε πολύ ο πατέρας μου και θα χειρουργούνταν σε 2 βδομάδες, που τελικά διαγνώστηκε μεβκαρκινο, ενώ έχει κάνει καιβεγχςιρηση καρδιάς.παρεξηγηθηκε ο άντρας μου με τη στάση του πατέρα μοθ,που δεν είχε διάθεση κι ήταν απότομος ενώ τη μητέρα μου που ηταν πολύ θερμή απέναντί του προσπαθούσε να την απομακρύνει από μένα. Έψαχνε τα πάντα, έφτιαχνε σενάρια με το μυαλό του και δεν μου μιλούσε. Όταν με έβλεπε να κλαίω, με καλοπιανς. Γέννησα, και μου έκανε σκηνές χωρίς καμία αφορμή, έκανε σενάρια δικά του που διαψεύδονταν με τεκμήρια. Τελικά πριν 40ντισει το μωρό παίρνει η μαμά μου τον άντρα μου τηλ αυτός δεν το σηκώνει κ απλά μου λέει για την κλήση. Την παίρνω εγώ τηλ κ είχε πάθει εγκεφαλικό ο πατέρας μου. Ήρθαν οι γονείς μου πάρα τις αρρώστιες να γνωρίσουν τα συμπεθέρια.ολα καλά κι ο άντρας μου είπε όλα τα κακά πέρασαν. Δεν ήθελε τον αδελφό μου γιατί πήρε εμένα μόνο τηλ για ευχες για το μωρό που γέννησα. Ετοιμάσαμε γάμο βάφτιση και ήμουν 5 μηνών έγκυος στο 2ο γιο. Μου έκανε σκηνές και μαλωναμε, με προσέβαλε, πότε μπροστά σε άλλους, μόνο όταν ήμασταν μόνοι μας. Έκλαιγα, τα ξαναβρισκαμε. Μετά το γάμο, σταμάτησε να μιλά με τους γονείς μου γιατί όταν έφυγαν δεν χαιρέτησαν τον κουμπάρο. Είχαν πει ότι θα μου δώσουν κάποια χρήματα για αγορά σπιτιού όταν ήμουν ακόμα ελεύθερη. Βρήκαμε ένα σπίτι με τον άντρα μου και μου είπαν οι γονείς μου ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν τα 3/4των χρημάτων γιατί είχε διαγνωστεί τότε ο πατέρας μου με καρκίνο. Από τότε άρχισαν οι εμμονές και το συνεχές μαρτύριο. Προσβολές καθημερινές για τους γονείς μου, για τον αδελφό μου, για μένα ότι τον εκθετω που έχω ξαναπαντρευτει, ότι έπρεπε να του είχα ζητήσει συγνώμη για τη συμπεριφορά των γονιών μου. Γέννησα, ήρθαν κ οι 2 γονείς μου 4 μέρες﻿ στο μαιευτήριο και μέναν όπως πάντα σε ξενοδοχείο. Τους φέρθηκε σαν ξένους. μετακόμισαμε στο δικό του σπιτι, οι δικοί του έμεναν 4 μήνες από πάνω μας, βοηθούσαν αλλά 2 φορές άνοιξαν με κλειδί την πόρτα κι έρχονταν κ στιγμές που δεν χρειάζονταν. Εγώ με 2 παιδιά στο σπίτιμαγειρςμα, δουλεις, όλα στην εντέλεια. ο άντρας μου με βοηθούσε αλλά και η εγωιστική συμπεριφορά συνέχιζε. Δεν έδινε σημασία πολλές φορές σε μένα κ το βρέφος δεν μου μιλουσε. Θτμψνε όταν μιλούσα με τη μαμά μου, οπότε πλέον την έπαιρνα μόνο όταν έλειπε κι αυτό δύσκολα με 2 παιδιά. Δεν κοιμόμουν, δεν συζητούσαμε, πολλές φορές προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, με αγνοούσε η με έδιωχνε. Κοιμόμασταν χωριά εγώ με τα παιδιά κι αυτός σε άλλο δωμάτιο. Αυτή ήταν η δικαιολογία κι ότι έχει βάρδιες. Στην πρώτη καραντίνα, τα πεθερικά μου έφυγαν στο χωριό κ μου είπε να πάω κι εγώ με τα παιδιά μαζί τους για μια βδομάδα. Μας άφησε 2 μήνες, τον παρακαλούσα να έρθει να μας πάρει. Τελικά αγοράσαμε νέο σπίτι κι οι γονείς μου μας έδωσαν περισσότερα χρήματα από όσα είχαν πει, έδωσε κι άλλα τόσα ο πεθερός, γιατί κόστιζε παραπάνω. Κάθε χρόνο έβλεπα 10ερες τους γονείς μου. Μας ανέβασε την μια φορά εκείνος, μας παράτησε στο δρόμο με το; βαλίτσες κι έφυγε χωρίς να μας χαιρετήσει κ τον έπαιρνα εγώ κάθε μέρα. Τμετα έγινε η ανακαίνιση του σπιτιού, πάλι μόνη με τα παιδιά ξεκινησα κ δουλειά, χωρίς καμία βοήθεια. Μετακόμισα με, ο, τι φτιάχναμε με το δικό μου γούστο μου κρατούσε μούτρα. Πάλι χωριά κοιμόμασταν παρόλο που τα παιδιά κοιμοντουσαν στα κρεβάτια τους πλέον. Δεν μου έχει απαντήσει ποτέ το γιατί. Πλέον άρχισε να λέει ςμμονικα χωρίς αφορμές προσβολές για τους γονείς μου. Δεν μου είπε ότι ο αδελφός του χώρισε με διαζύγιο. Μου τους είχε παρουσιάσει το τέλειο ζευγάρι όπως κ τους γονείς του. Η αδελφή του που είχα πάει πολλές φορές κλαίγοντας να της μιλήσω άφαντη. Ο πατέρας του γνωστής όλης της κατάστασης, με το μέρος μου. Η συμπεριφορά του άντρα μου να χειροτερεύει. Τα νεύρα μου τσατάλια, να φωναζω για να βρούμε μια λύση, γιατί τα παιδιά με ξεμαλλιαζουν με χτυπούσαν κουρασμένη. Του είχα πει να πάμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν έβρισκε το λόγο. Πήγα κι όταν γύρισα μου είπε ότι αν μου είπε να πάρω Ψυχοφαρμακα η αν είμαι επικίνδυνη για τα παιδιά να του το πω. Έγινα Τούρκος, έδωσα την βέρα μου και είπε ότι δεν αντέχω. Η απάντηση του ότι ξέρω τον δρόμο αφού το έχω ξανακάνει. Έτσι κύλισε η χρονιά μέχρι που ήμουν έτοιμη να πάω σε δικηγόρο κ μαθαίνω ότι είμαι έγκυος σε 3ο.ειχα κανονίσει πριν το μαθβ να πάω στους γονείς μου 10 μέρεςβμα τους δω και μου είπε τώρα δε θα πας. Πήγα, δεν μας πήγε αεροδρόμιο κ έπαιρνε μια φορά τη μέρα να δει τα παιδιά, για μένα ούτε λόγος.επεστςρψα,με εμετούς κ δύσκολη εγκυμοσύνη και με έναν πόλεμο από βαυτον. Κάποια στιγμή 10 μέρες ηρέμησε. Διαπιστώθηκε σύνδρομο κ έγινε αναγκαστική διακοπή 3 μηνων. Δεν με στήριξε, έκλαψε που το χάσαμε αλλά στημ ουσία καμία στήριξη. Σταμάτησα στις προσβολές του να απαντώ πλέον, αποχωρουσα από το δωμάτιο. Ξεκίνησε να κατηγορεί τους γονείς μου στα παιδιά άμεσα και τα παιδιά έλεγα σταματά μπαμπά, δεν είναι έτσι, πλύση εγκεφάλου, εμμονικηβεπαναληψη 40 φορές μέσα σε 10βλεπτα επί ώρες. Του είπα ότι θα πάω το πασχα 6 μέρες στους δικούς μου μετά ο Πάσχα. Αντεδρασε με φωνές. Μετά είπε να πάω 10 μέρες με προσβολές. Τελικά όντως πήγα 10μςρρε, δεν άντεχα την ένταση. Οσονλειπαμε δεν πήρε ούτε ένα τηλ, τον πήρα εγώ και του έστειλα μήνυμα ποτέ δεν απάντησε. Επιστρέψαμε συνέχισε τις προσβολές στα παιδιά, ότι η οικογένεια δεν σπάει η μαμά σας πήρε από μένα μακριά και για τους γονείς μου τα ίδια. Οικονομικά πλέον δεν συνεισφέρει τίποτε πάρα μόνο το ρεύμα κ τη θέρμανση. Μου είπε θα πάει για 2 μέρες στο χωριό. Του λέω τι θα γίνει; θα σου πω όταν επιστρέψω. Πάμε για συναινετικο; ναι ναι δεν έχω που να μείνω.. Έφυγε τώρα, προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, όπως πάντα δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω η με αγνοεί. Οπότε του έλεγα για διαζύγιο ήταν αρνητικός ότι δεν αφήνει τα παιδιά. Ξέρω ότι το﻿﻿﻿ διαζύγιο είναι η μόνη﻿﻿﻿﻿ καλή λύση για μένα και τα παιδιά αλλά πονάω π﻿ολύ. ﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


Καλημερα !

Καταρχην να σου ζησουν τα αγγελουδια σου και λυπαμαι πολυ για το 3ο μωρο 
Επειτα σημερα εσυ πως εισαι ?
Τι θες απο εδω και περα απο την ζωη σου και το κυριοτερο τι ζωη θες για τα παιδια σου ?

Εργαζεσαι ?Εχεις καποιο δικο σου εισοδημα ?

----------


## Mummyever

Ο λόγος μου είναι καταιγιστικό για να εκθέσω γεγονότα, κι άλλα τόσα που δεν τα έχω γράψει... Οι αποφάσεις μου είναι αδικαιολογητες τώρα, τότε ναι πίστευα ότι θα αλλάξει.. Πότε δεν αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος. Ήταν πολύ παραπλανητικος. Αλλιώς τα εμφάνιζε αλλιώς ήταν τα πράγματα. Φυσικά και υπήρχε ανασφάλεια. Είδα πράγματα σε αυτόν που δεν τα είχε ο προηγούμενος άντρας μου. Λάθος μου το ξέρω... Είναι τόσα πολλά που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Ξέρω πλέον τι πρέπει να γίνει, μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει ηρεμία. Υπάρχει συναισθηματική κακοποίηση δική μου κ των παιδιών. Έχω σταθερό εισόδημα, δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Το σπίτι είναι 50 - 50.δικο μου αυτοκίνητο, γονείς και αδελφό διπλ; μου και συναισθηματικά και οικονομικά. Απλά ζουν μακριά, το μόνο κακό. Έχω όμως 2 ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που με στηρίζουν. Και φυσικά τα παιδιά μου που με όλα αυτήν την κατάσταση έχουν φοβερή ένταση κι επιθετικοτητα. Για αυτό κ προσπαθώ τους τελευταίους μήνες να μην απαντώ καθόλου. Για ηρεμία από την πλευρά μου.
Ηλικίες 38 κ 39 ο σύζυγος

----------


## Marilou

> Ο λόγος μου είναι καταιγιστικό για να εκθέσω γεγονότα, κι άλλα τόσα που δεν τα έχω γράψει... Οι αποφάσεις μου είναι αδικαιολογητες τώρα, τότε ναι πίστευα ότι θα αλλάξει.. Πότε δεν αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος. Ήταν πολύ παραπλανητικος. Αλλιώς τα εμφάνιζε αλλιώς ήταν τα πράγματα. Φυσικά και υπήρχε ανασφάλεια. Είδα πράγματα σε αυτόν που δεν τα είχε ο προηγούμενος άντρας μου. Λάθος μου το ξέρω... Είναι τόσα πολλά που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Ξέρω πλέον τι πρέπει να γίνει, μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει ηρεμία. Υπάρχει συναισθηματική κακοποίηση δική μου κ των παιδιών. Έχω σταθερό εισόδημα, δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Το σπίτι είναι 50 - 50.δικο μου αυτοκίνητο, γονείς και αδελφό διπλ; μου και συναισθηματικά και οικονομικά. Απλά ζουν μακριά, το μόνο κακό. Έχω όμως 2 ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που με στηρίζουν. Και φυσικά τα παιδιά μου που με όλα αυτήν την κατάσταση έχουν φοβερή ένταση κι επιθετικοτητα. Για αυτό κ προσπαθώ τους τελευταίους μήνες να μην απαντώ καθόλου. Για ηρεμία από την πλευρά μου.
> Ηλικίες 38 κ 39 ο σύζυγος


Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν ειναι αυτό που είπες η ηρεμία των παιδιών..
Βάλε στην άκρη τα πάντα, αν έκανες λάθος, αν έφτιαξες, αν έβλεπες σημάδια αλλα δεν τα αναγνωριζες και οτιδήποτε σε κάνει να νιώθεις υπευθυνη για όλο αυτό..

Σε τέτοιες καταιγίδες πάντα σταματάς λιγάκι και βλέπεις ποια πράγματα έχουν προτεραιότητα. 

Την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι να φτιάξεις ένα νέο σπίτι ήρεμο για εσένα και τα παιδιά. 
Καθολου εύκολο το ξέρω ..
Δώσε βάση ομως σε αυτό και όταν το καταφέρεις και βρείτε τη ηρεμία σου κάτσε και σκέψου όλα αυτά που μας λες ..
Τότε μόνο και εφόσον έχει περάσει όλο αυτό θα καταλάβεις που εφταιξες ώστε τη επόμενη φορά να μην ξαναγίνει..

Οτι έγινε δεν διορθώνεται σκοπός όλων αυτών όμως ει αι να μην επαναληφθούν ..

Ένα ένα βήμα την φορά κορίτσι μου και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι η ηρεμία σας .
Εισαι δυνατή έχεις βάσεις και νομίζω θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο λόγος μου είναι καταιγιστικό για να εκθέσω γεγονότα, κι άλλα τόσα που δεν τα έχω γράψει... Οι αποφάσεις μου είναι αδικαιολογητες τώρα, τότε ναι πίστευα ότι θα αλλάξει.. Πότε δεν αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος. Ήταν πολύ παραπλανητικος. Αλλιώς τα εμφάνιζε αλλιώς ήταν τα πράγματα. Φυσικά και υπήρχε ανασφάλεια. Είδα πράγματα σε αυτόν που δεν τα είχε ο προηγούμενος άντρας μου. Λάθος μου το ξέρω... Είναι τόσα πολλά που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Ξέρω πλέον τι πρέπει να γίνει, μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει ηρεμία. Υπάρχει συναισθηματική κακοποίηση δική μου κ των παιδιών. Έχω σταθερό εισόδημα, δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Το σπίτι είναι 50 - 50.δικο μου αυτοκίνητο, γονείς και αδελφό διπλ; μου και συναισθηματικά και οικονομικά. Απλά ζουν μακριά, το μόνο κακό. Έχω όμως 2 ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που με στηρίζουν. Και φυσικά τα παιδιά μου που με όλα αυτήν την κατάσταση έχουν φοβερή ένταση κι επιθετικοτητα. Για αυτό κ προσπαθώ τους τελευταίους μήνες να μην απαντώ καθόλου. Για ηρεμία από την πλευρά μου.
> Ηλικίες 38 κ 39 ο σύζυγος


 ευτυχως εισαι οικονομικα ανεξαρτητη, οποτε δεν εχεις τεχνικα προβληματα στο να προχωρησεις σε διαζυγιο.
επιπλεον , εχεις δικους σου ανθρωπους που σε στηριζουν και θα σε βοηθησουν.
εννοειται οτι ο ανθρωπος δεν αλλαζει οταν εχει τοσο σοβαρα θεματα.
κι εννοειται οτι πρεπει να παρεις τα παιδια σου μακρια απο ενα κακοποιητικο περιβαλλον.
καλο θα ηταν να συμβουλευτεις εναν δικηγορο για να μην κανεις καποιο λαθος που θα σου στοιχισει...

οι ηλικιες σας ειναι αρκετα ωριμες, ωστε να ξερεις 5 πραγματα για τους ανθρωπους και να εισαι πιο προσεχτικη.
βιαστηκες, αλλα δεν πειραζει. τωρα θα προχωρησεις αλλιως..

----------


## nikos2

> κι εννοειται οτι πρεπει να παρεις τα παιδια σου μακρια απο ενα κακοποιητικο περιβαλλον.
> .


τωρα η νομοθεσια προστατευει τα περισσοτερο παιδια μεσω της συνεπιμελειας.
δηλαδη να τα παρει οχι δεν γινεται οπως παλια....

----------


## Mummyever

Λειπαμε 10 μέρες στους γονείς μου κ δεν πήρε ένα τηλ για τα παιδιά του. Λείπει τώρα 3 μέρες κ δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει πάλι, ο μικρός μου γιος ξέρει ότι είναι και αρρωστουληε... Πόσος εγωισμός;;; έμαθα ότι κι τον αδελφό του τον χώρισε η γυναίκα του για παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές κι ο πεθεροε μου είχε την ίδια συμπεριφορά στην πεθερά μου, η οποία παίρνει Ψυχοφαρμακα.

----------


## Remedy

> τωρα η νομοθεσια προστατευει τα περισσοτερο παιδια μεσω της συνεπιμελειας.
> δηλαδη να τα παρει οχι δεν γινεται οπως παλια....


φυσικα και γινεται οταν υπαρχει κακοποιηση.
γι αυτο της λεω να μιλησει με δικηγορο.
δεν υπαρχουν συνεπιμελειες οταν ο ανδρας κακοποιει συζυγο και παιδια...
ακριβως γιατι ο νομος, προστατευει τα παιδια...

----------


## nikos2

> φυσικα και γινεται οταν υπαρχει κακοποιηση.
> .


φυσικα και γινεται οταν υπαρχει κακοποιηση.

----------


## Mummyever

Η δουλειά του είναι βάρδιες κ ασταθές πρόγραμμα, δημόσιος υπάλληλος κι ο σύζυγος. Η συμπεριφορά του συναισθηματικά κακοποιητικη. Συνεπιμελεια θεωρητικά ισχύει αλλά πρακτικά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να ύπαρξει στην περίπτωση μας. Εννοείται ότι εκείνος θεωρεί ότι είναι ο Παπας, έχει το αλάθητο. Μόνο κριτικές, προσβολές, τρελές εμμονές σε σημείο που έχει τρελάνει κι εμάς. Προκειμένου να υπερασπιστώ εμένα κ τα παιδιά, φώναζα. Τώρα πλέον όχι, γιατί ο, τι και να πω, πέφτει στον βρόντο. Βάζει την κασέτα κ δεν σταματά. Κ η απάντηση πάντα ότι εγώ δημιουργω ένταση επειδή φώναζα για να αμυνθω. Μέχρι κ τα παιδιά του φωνσζουν σταματά να φωνάζεις στη μαμά, τέλος... Και δεν σταματά. Φεύγουμε από τον χώρο που είναι για νσ ηρεμήσουμε κ μαε ακολουθεί λέγοντας τα ίδια κ τα ίδια, προκαλώντας με. Αλλά πλέον, επειδή δεν αντιδρω, εργαλειοποιει τα παιδιά για να με τιμωρησει.

----------


## Marilou

Μονο με ιατρικη γνωματευση μπορεις να απαγορευσεις τον πατερα να βλεπει τα παιδια .
Αν μπορεσεις και αποδειξεις οτι εχει θεματα και οτι κανει κακο στα παιδια η επαφη μαζι τους τοτε *μονο*  ή θα τα βλεπει παρουσια σου ή καθολου .

----------


## Remedy

αλλο πραγμα ειναι το αν θα βλεπει τα παιδια και τελειως ΑΛΛΟ το ποιος εχει την επιμελεια.
η επιμελεια δεν παει σε αυτον ΑΝ οντως ειναι κακοποιητης.

----------


## Remedy

> φυσικα και γινεται οταν υπαρχει κακοποιηση.


φυσικα. γι αυτο λεω για τριτη φορα, οτι αν συμβουλευτει εναν καλο δικηγορο, εκεινος θα της υποδειξει τι πρεπει να κανει ΑΝ δεχονται κακοποιηση απο τον συζυγο, ωστε να μην κινδυνευουν στο μελλον τα παιδια...

----------


## Mummyever

Πριν φύγει για το χωριό που υποτίθεται θα έλειπε 2 μέρες κ ήδη είναι 4η μέρα χωρίς επικοινωνία, είπαμε για συναινετικο. Οπότε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω πως ρυθμίζονται όλα. Θα φανεί όταν επιστρέψει. Με δικηγόρο θα μιλήσω.,εννοειται.

----------


## Marilou

> Πριν φύγει για το χωριό που υποτίθεται θα έλειπε 2 μέρες κ ήδη είναι 4η μέρα χωρίς επικοινωνία, είπαμε για συναινετικο. Οπότε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω πως ρυθμίζονται όλα. Θα φανεί όταν επιστρέψει. Με δικηγόρο θα μιλήσω.,εννοειται.


Στο συναινετικο προχωρας οταν ολοι οι οροι, παιδια, συναντησεις, διατροφη ειναι δεχτοι και απο τους δυο ..
Οποιαδηποτε αλλη διαφωνια δυστηχως πας αλλου ..

Να ξερεις ομως την επιμελεια θα την εχεις εσυ ,αυτο δεν αλλαζει ,προς το παρον ακομα αυτο ισχυει ..
Μονο σε ειδικες περιπτωσεις αφαιρειται απο την μητερα ..
Το ποτε και πως θα βλεπει ομως τα παιδια ειναι ενα θεμα που θα συμφωνηθει και θα μπει στο συναινετικο

Ξερεις τι μου κανει εντυπωση ομως ?
Ο τιτλος του θεματος ..

Εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ιατρικη γνωματευση πως εισαι τοσο σιγουρη ?

Επειτα ενα εν δυναμη ναρκισσο ολοι κρυβουμε μεσα μας ,τωρα αν καποιος εχει και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα αυτο ειναι κομματι που μονο ενας ειδικος μπορει να το κρινει

----------


## Mummyever

Έχεις δίκιο ως προς την ένσταση σου, δεν το είπα εγώ ούτε ήξερα πως υπάρχει αυτός ο όρος πριν 1 χρόνο. Η ψυχολογος μου το ανέφερε μετά από την αναφορά όλων των γεγονότων κ των συμπεριφορών του εδώ κ 6 χρόνια. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι διάγνωση, δεν τον έχει δει. Αλλα εχει οοοολα τα συμπτώματα. Χειριστικος, εγωιστης, εκδικητικός, χρησιμοποιεί εμμεσες απειλές κ πλέον άμεσες, την τιμωρία της σιωπής, εμμονικος, θέλει για όλα να ζητάω την άδεια του, χωρίς συναισθήματα, χωρίς ενσυναισθηση, προσβολές, με απομόνωσε από όλους, θεοποιει τον ίδιο κ την οικογένεια του, χιουμορ με κακία, ψεματα. Τιποτε κοινό στο σπίτι, τα δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικά σου πάλι δικά μου, τσιγκούνης. Έξω από το σπίτι έχει το προφίλ του καλού οικογένειαρχη, πατέρα, συντρόφου,προβαλλεται,η ψυχή της παρέας, κοινωνικός.

----------


## Remedy

> Πριν φύγει για το χωριό που υποτίθεται θα έλειπε 2 μέρες κ ήδη είναι 4η μέρα χωρίς επικοινωνία, είπαμε για συναινετικο. Οπότε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω πως ρυθμίζονται όλα. Θα φανεί όταν επιστρέψει. Με δικηγόρο θα μιλήσω.,εννοειται.


να μην εισαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι θα συμφωνησει μεχρι τελους για το συναινετικο..
γι αυτο σου λεω οτι *ηδη αργησες να συμβουλευτεις δικηγορο.*
πρεπει να διασφαλισεις καποια πραγματα, πιθανον να μπορεις να αποδειξεις τις κινησεις του, κλπ.
ειναι πραγματα που οι δικηγοροι τα ξερουν.
οσο για την ατυπη διαγνωση, εννοειται οτι δεν μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις στο δικαστηριο, επομενως εκει θα μιλας για συμπεριφορες και οχι για διαγνωσεις και εκει δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολα τα πραγματα, γιατι κι εκεινος θα λεει τα δικα του...
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ, ΧΘΕΣ!

----------


## Marilou

> Έχεις δίκιο ως προς την ένσταση σου, δεν το είπα εγώ ούτε ήξερα πως υπάρχει αυτός ο όρος πριν 1 χρόνο. Η ψυχολογος μου το ανέφερε μετά από την αναφορά όλων των γεγονότων κ των συμπεριφορών του εδώ κ 6 χρόνια. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι διάγνωση, δεν τον έχει δει. Αλλα εχει οοοολα τα συμπτώματα. Χειριστικος, εγωιστης, εκδικητικός, χρησιμοποιεί εμμεσες απειλές κ πλέον άμεσες, την τιμωρία της σιωπής, εμμονικος, θέλει για όλα να ζητάω την άδεια του, χωρίς συναισθήματα, χωρίς ενσυναισθηση, προσβολές, με απομόνωσε από όλους, θεοποιει τον ίδιο κ την οικογένεια του, χιουμορ με κακία, ψεματα. Τιποτε κοινό στο σπίτι, τα δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικά σου πάλι δικά μου, τσιγκούνης. Έξω από το σπίτι έχει το προφίλ του καλού οικογένειαρχη, πατέρα, συντρόφου,προβαλλεται,η ψυχή της παρέας, κοινωνικός.


Ακουσε με σε πρωτη φαση θελω αν μπορεις φυσικα να μιλησεις με παιδοψυχολογο .
Αν κρινεις εσυ η ιδια οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος κανει κακο στα παιδια μονο μεσω αυτου θα το μαθεις ...
Το να αποδειξεις το οτιδηποτε για αυτον αν δεν το θελει εκεινος στο λεω ειναι χασιμο χρονου ...

Ενας παιδοψυχολογος ειναι ειδικος στο να μιλησει με τα παιδια οσο μικρα και να ειναι και να καταλαβει πολλα ..Πιστεψε με μια εκθεση απο αυτον για το τι αντίκτυπο εχει στον ψυχισμο τους ενας ανθρωπος ,ακομα και αν αυτος ειναι ο διος τους ο πατερας ειναι οτι καλυτερο απο οπλα για να πετυχεις πολλα .

Στο ειπα και αρχικα κανε στην ακρη τα δικα σου και δες το θεμα με τα παιδια ..
Ενα διαζυγιο ακομα και αναίμακτο εχει αντικτυπο και ειναι οτι καλυτερο να κανεις μια συζητηση με ειδικο ,ποσο μαλλον τωρα .

----------


## Mummyever

Με την ψυχολόγο μου τα έχω συζητήσει.τα παιδιά έχουν επιθετικοτητα και θυμό, χωρίς καμία προφανή αφορμή... Μέσα τους όμως βράζουν. Ο μεγάλος μου γιος, που τον κατακεραυνωνει ο σύζυγος με προσβολές για τους δικούς μου κ για μένα, μας υπερασπιζεται χωρίς να του έχω πει κάτι εγώ. Το παιδί παιζει το ρόλο του διαιτητή. Του λέει ψέματα και αυτά τα ψέματα αναιρουνται στα μάτια των παιδιών από την αλήθεια που βλέπουν. Συναισθηματικά κακοποιουνται, τον μικρό γιο τον έχει καλομαθημενο γιατί τον είχε πιο κοντά του. Ο μεγάλος γιος όμως που είναι προς κολλημένος σε μένα, είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο.

----------


## katran

> Χειριστικος, εγωιστης, εκδικητικός, χρησιμοποιεί εμμεσες απειλές κ πλέον άμεσες, την τιμωρία της σιωπής, εμμονικος, θέλει για όλα να ζητάω την άδεια του, χωρίς συναισθήματα, χωρίς ενσυναισθηση, προσβολές, με απομόνωσε από όλους, θεοποιει τον ίδιο κ την οικογένεια του, χιουμορ με κακία, ψεματα. Τιποτε κοινό στο σπίτι, τα δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικά σου πάλι δικά μου, τσιγκούνης..


Τωρα εγω κολλησα σ αυτα! Με τοσα ασχημα χαρακτηριστικα , πηγες και παντρευτηκες και μαλιστα εκανες και παιδια μ αυτον τον αντρα? Και μαλιστα τον γνωρισες μετα τα 30 και μ εναν ήδη διαλυμενο γαμο εσυ, άρα με καποια σχετικη πειρα.

----------


## Marilou

> Με την ψυχολόγο μου τα έχω συζητήσει.τα παιδιά έχουν επιθετικοτητα και θυμό, χωρίς καμία προφανή αφορμή... Μέσα τους όμως βράζουν. Ο μεγάλος μου γιος, που τον κατακεραυνωνει ο σύζυγος με προσβολές για τους δικούς μου κ για μένα, μας υπερασπιζεται χωρίς να του έχω πει κάτι εγώ. Το παιδί παιζει το ρόλο του διαιτητή. Του λέει ψέματα και αυτά τα ψέματα αναιρουνται στα μάτια των παιδιών από την αλήθεια που βλέπουν. Συναισθηματικά κακοποιουνται, τον μικρό γιο τον έχει καλομαθημενο γιατί τον είχε πιο κοντά του. Ο μεγάλος γιος όμως που είναι προς κολλημένος σε μένα, είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο.


Κάνε μια συζήτηση με τον δικηγόρο ώστε να περάστε από κοινού από ειδικό...
Τι διαδικασίες χρειάζεται..
Θα πεις ακριβώς τι εκδηλώσεις παραβατικης συμπεριφορας εκδηλώνει το παιδί, θα κάνεις κινήσεις όπου όλα αυτά θα είναι πιστοποιημενα από ειδικούς..
Οι ειδικοί θα κάνουν συνεδρίες και με το παιδί και μαζί σας ,είναι υποχρεωμένος να πάει εφόσον τίθενται τέτοια ζητήματα. 
Μην τα αφήσεις πραγματικα γιατί έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου σε παιδιά...
Δούλευα για λίγα χρόνια μαζί τους και το τι επιρροή έχει όλο αυτό επάνω τους και φυσικά τι αντίκτυπο έχει στην μετέπειτα ζωή τους δεν περνά απαρατήρητο από κανέναν πλέον έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα. 

Να ξέρεις ότι ακόμα και στο δικαστήριο να παρουσιάσεις αποδεικτικά ότι το παιδί παρακολουθειται από παιδοψυχολογο λόγο αυτής της συμπεριφοράς είναι μεγάλο συν αν όντως συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά..

Ο καθένας στο δικαστήριο μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει, οι δικαστές όμως οταν βέπουμε τέτοιες μαρτυρίες και γνωματεύσεις ειδικών τότε μονο πείθονται...

Πέραν όλων των δικαστικών αυτό πρπει να σε προβληματίζει και σαν μητέρα..
Σκέψου ότι έχεις να περάσεις μια εφηβεία που εκεί θα είσαι μόνη σου απ ότι καταλαβαίνω..
Αν υπάρχει τέτοιο υπόβαθρο στο παιδι θα δυσκολευτεις πάρα πολύ ως προς την διαχείριση, γι αυτό τώρα που ειναι σχετικά νωρίς εγώ σαν μητέρα πρώτα απ όλα στο λέω ξεκινά με ένα παιδοψυχολογο ,άσε την δική σου .

----------


## Remedy

> Με την ψυχολόγο μου τα έχω συζητήσει.τα παιδιά έχουν επιθετικοτητα και θυμό, χωρίς καμία προφανή αφορμή... Μέσα τους όμως βράζουν.* Ο μεγάλος μου γιος, που τον κατακεραυνωνει ο σύζυγος με προσβολές για τους δικούς μου κ για μένα, μας υπερασπιζεται χωρίς να του έχω πει κάτι εγώ. Το παιδί παιζει το ρόλο του διαιτητή.* Του λέει ψέματα και αυτά τα ψέματα αναιρουνται στα μάτια των παιδιών από την αλήθεια που βλέπουν. Συναισθηματικά κακοποιουνται, *τον μικρό γιο τον έχει καλομαθημενο γιατί τον είχε πιο κοντά του. Ο μεγάλος γιος όμως που είναι προς κολλημένος σε μένα, είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο.*


αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι δεν ειναι ο ρολος ενος παιδιου να κανει τον διαιτητη;
δεν αρκει που δεν του εχεις πει κατι εσυ, γεγονος παραμενει οτι κανει αυτο το πραγμα, και οτι εχουν παρει μέρη τα παιδια και ζουν αυτην την κατασταση....

μπορει εκεινος να φταιει για την ασχημη συμπεριφορα του, εσυ ομως εισαι συνυπευθυνη που τα μεγαλωνεις σε τετοιο περιβαλλον...

πραγματικα, δεν εχεις υποψη σου πως γινεται η αντισυλληψη; μας λες για τετοια προβληματα απο την αρχη ακομα κι εσυ πηγαινες και για τριτο παιδι με αυτον τον ανθρωπο. για καλη του τυχη, γλυτωσε το τριτο...
με ποια λογικη το εκανες αυτο;

----------


## Marilou

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Remedy

> 





> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


κανενα παιδι δεν πρεπει να εχει κακοποιητικους γονεις.
αν δεν υπαρχει συντροφος που μπορει να λειτουργησει σαν καλος πατερας/ μητερα, καλυτερα να μην γεννιεται ενα παιδι.
απο την στιγμη που λογω λαθους η επιπολαιοτητας ή αγνοιας γεννηθει, φυσικα και ο καθενας και κυριως η πολιτεια, πρεπει να κανουν ο,τι περναει απ το χερι τους να το προστατευσουν για να μην μεγαλωσει σε ενα κακοποιητικο περιβαλλον, ΑΝ και ΟΤΑΝ πεσεισ την αντιληψη τους. αλλα χιλιες φορες να μην γεννιοταν καν, αν επρεπε να κακοποιειται..
ΝΑΙ, δεν ειναι ολοι αξιοι να γινουν γονεις και το βλεπουμε παντου. κανουν δυστυχισμενους ανθρωπους γυρω τους, που μισουν τους γονεις τους και τον εαυτο τους και δεν μπορουν να ορθοποδησουν... δεν το εχεις ξανακουσει;
*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Remedy

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ενα παιδι 3.5 χρονων παιρνει μερος στους καυγαδες των γονιων του..
επισης, πως ενα παιδι 3.5 χρονων, γεννηθηκε πριν απο 5-6 χρονια...

----------


## Mummyever

Δεν παίρνει μέρος στους καυγάδες. Ο σύζυγος απευθύνεται στο παιδί κατηγορώντας τους γονείς μου κ το παιδί του απαντά, διότι από τα γεγονότα βλέπει ότι ο πατέρας του είναι λάθος.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν παίρνει μέρος στους καυγάδες. Ο σύζυγος απευθύνεται στο παιδί κατηγορώντας τους γονείς μου κ το παιδί του απαντά, διότι από τα γεγονότα βλέπει ότι ο πατέρας του είναι λάθος.


το 3.5 χρονων, παιδι;

----------


## Mummyever

Επανήλθα, πέρασα 2 μήνες δύσκολους με ασθένειες κι ένταση πολύ. Στο πάρτυ του μεγάλου μας γιου, ενώ είχε συμφωνήσει αρχικά, στο τέλος δεν βοήθησε κσθοκου ούτε στην οργάνωση ούτε οικονομικά. Έφυγε στο εξοχικό τοτ για 3 μέρες κ ήρθε απευθείας στα γενέθλια του γιου μας σαν καλεσμένος. Μας πήγε 3 φορές στη θάλασσα κ ζήτησε﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ τις μισές βενζίνες κσι την μια φορς που φάγαμε σε ﻿ταβέρνα﻿﻿﻿ επειδή μου το ζήτησε ο ένας γιος μας, απαίτησε να τα πληρώσω εγώ. Αρρωστήσα εγώ κ τα παιδιά με πυρετό κι εμετούς κ τα βράδια εκείνος κοιμόταν κλασσικά στον καναπέ κ εγώ ημιλιποθυμη από την εξανρληση φρονιζα τα παιδάκια μας κ άλλαζα σεντόνια. Μετά με έδιωξε από την κρεβατοκαμαρα λέγοντας ότι αυτός την πλήρωσε κ θα κοιμάται πλέον αυτός, οπότε﻿ κοιμόμουν με τα παιδιά στα κρεβάτια τους. Με χαρακτήρισε ανοικοκυρευτη, αρχισε να βρίζει εμένα κ τους γονείς μου κλεφτες,Κοπριες κ άλλα τέτοια κι επιβράβευσε το παιδί που με χτυπούσε. Μέσα στο παραλήρημα του αποκαλυφθηκε ότι ο λόγος για όλα αυτά ήταν ότι ήθελε οι γονείς μου να πληρώσουν όλο το σπίτι, με λίγα λόγια ήθελε προίκα. Κ τώρα όλο λέει ότι ξοδεύει όλον τον μισθό του κσυο που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα έξοδα του σπιτιού. Τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια που ήμουν κλεισμένη μέσα σε ένα σπίτι, είχα πάρει άδεια από τη δουλειά μου, θήλαζα, ξημερωνομουν τα βράδια, μαγειρεύα, έκανα όλες τις δουλειές κ δεν μπορούσα νσ βγω από το σπίτι, ναι εκείνος ξόδευε περισσότερα απο μένα γιατο έκανε όλες τις εξωτερικές δουλειες. Μετά όμως, που άρχισα να μπορώ νσ βγαίνω με τα παιδιά, πλήρωνα κι εγώ. Υποτίθεται τα χρήματα ειμσι κοινά. Τωρα απαιτεί να πληρώνω εγώ. Όλα αυτά με έκαναν να πάρω τα παιδιά κ να φύγω στους δικούς μου διακοπές. Δεν βοήθησε νσ φορτώσω το αμάξι ούτε μαε χαιρέτησε. Κ 14 μέρες που λειπουμε πήρε 2 φορές να δει τα παιδιά. Πριν φύγουμε του είπα ήρεμα για συναινετικο κ απάντησε θα δούμε όταν γυρίσετε. Μέσα στην κοροϊδία του κι ο πεθερός μου, στο οποίο έχω ανοίξει τόσα χρόνια την καρδιά μου αλλά τελικά κι αυτός υποκριτής. Ο δικηγόρος μου θα κάνει στον σύζυγο ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Δεν το έχω ενημερώσει ακόμα τον σύζυγο. Περιμένω να ετοιμαστεί η αίτηση κ να του το πω μετά ότι αν δεν κάνει ενέργειες για συναιν﻿ε﻿τικο, θα του κοινοποιηθουν τα ασφαλιστικά.

----------


## axastoula

Εύχομαι να βρείτε σύντομα την ηρεμία που αναζητάτε. Κρίμα κ για σας αλλά κυρίως για τα παιδιά τα οποία πιθανών να διαιωνίσουν αυτή την κακοποιητικη συμπεροφορά. Ο άνθρωπος δεν αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο αλλά μόνο προς το χειρότερο

----------

